# skid steer rental



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

i'm looking to rent a skid steer or some type of loader to load salt. anyone know of anyone in the west michigan area that wants to rent out a skid steer for the winter? less than $750 a month...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think Cat is having some kind of leasing special.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

grandview;814396 said:


> I think Cat is having some kind of leasing special.


grandview, dont know about your area but "new/rental" cat machines are like $1200+ insurance/tax here per month locked to a min 3 or 4 or even 5 month lease deal in NJ... Id assume something in the lesser range would be used or older.

Personally id have to know the guys using my equipment even paying for it or not. I tend to "lend" things out for free knowing that it WILL be taken care of... i hope the guy finds a skid rental that cheap though


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

Try sunbelt rentals. They have some winter programs.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Try Matt Rinckey with CRC (contractors rental co.) They're in GR. I rented a 310 JD backhoe for $1350/mo. based on a 5 month rental, so I'd think a skid would be reasonable. They were a lot less than Hertz. Great guy to work with too. 616-889-5552 is his cell. www.contractorsrental.com


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

MStine315;879181 said:


> Try Matt Rinckey with CRC (contractors rental co.) They're in GR. I rented a 310 JD backhoe for $1350/mo. based on a 5 month rental, so I'd think a skid would be reasonable. They were a lot less than Hertz. Great guy to work with too. 616-889-5552 is his cell. www.contractorsrental.com


WOW thats a real good deal. A couple of years back i got one from Hertz and it was $2200 a month with a 12' box on it. although it was only a 4 month rental


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I would find some small indepedent rental yard, and try to strike a deal with them. Since it's winter and the machines are pretty much sitting around anyways, you never know the deal they might make you.

For what it's worth, I checked the Sunbelt Rentals site and for my area a 751 Bobcat went for $1086/month. JD tractor with a loader was $1645.00 /month. I would have to think considering the time of year, the price is probably a little negotionable, expecially if they realize it's going to be for multiple months.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Superior L & L;879447 said:


> WOW thats a real good deal. A couple of years back i got one from Hertz and it was $2200 a month with a 12' box on it. although it was only a 4 month rental


I didn't think it was bad. It was $1,500, then 10% off if you go 5 months. I supplied my own box, as they wanted $550/mo for a 12', lol. They are making their own pushers, so I think they're trying to fudge the numbers to sell them vs. renting, but that's ok. I wouldn't even have replied, had I realized this was a 2 month old thread. I hope he has something lined up by now.


----------

